# Reasons for fewer deer~~~~



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I was lucky enough to get a deer this year but generally the harvest count is way down from the usual.

The DNR has our area listed as a HIGH deer population and has made almost unlimited tags available. But most hunters aren't seeing any, and they are frustrated.
In a normal hunting season, we can hear shots being fired all around us, throughout any given day. Not happening this year.

We've had a significant increase in bear and wolf populations the last few years. Wolves are killing livestock, dogs, and I suspect, more than a few deer.
I don't know if this is true but it's being claimed that the bear are killing fawns.

Also, it was a wet fall in our area, fields are too wet to tolerate heavy harvesting machinery, and there is a lot of corn still standing. So, there could very well be a large volume of deer bedded down during the day in those corn fields.

Lots of speculation whether or not the deer are as prolific as the DNR claims, or are they all being killed off before reaching maturity.

How about your area?
Are your hunters having success?


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

We have more deer than you can shake a stick at. Not only are we shooting deer but car deer accidents are at an all time high this year. Keep your deer in Badger country we dont want anymore...lol....Our DNR has let us get so many tags its nuts. I got 7 tags myself and I didnt take full advantage of what i could have gotten.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Plenty down here too.Doe's and small bucks,that is.I've killed two fair size six pointers.Next week till jan 1,them doe's better stay hid, because I have five more tags.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

tallpines said:


> We've had a significant increase in bear and wolf populations the last few years.


That is what has happened to your deer population.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

1.6 million is the count here in Alabama, come on down and shot some


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

We have had the same thing happen. Lots of timberwolves and coyotes and a lot less deer. That and the deer didn't seem to go into rut until right after rifle season.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Another theory here is that fewer hunters are making group drives but rather just sitting and waiting fior a deer to come past.

Without that extra activity in the woods, the deer are just sitting low and are not moving around much during the daylight hours, not making themselves available for getting shot.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

We have lost a large number of the deer population in our area to "mad deer" disease,or "wasting" as some refer to it. Most of these were "city" deer and the loss is really noticeable. We have a great mast crop this year but just not any deer to feed on it!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't been seeing as many deer as usual either and to this day, still haven't harvested anything yet. I think the reason is cause they say the deer count is too high and they have opened up doe shooting to every day of the muzzleloading and gun season. 

Which is a stupid law if you ask for my opinion. Where deer are the most plentiful and causing such havoc with cars is usually in area's that are posted "No Hunting" or "No Trespassing". You get into area's where hunters can hunt, is usually a small area and shooting all the does there isn't going to solve the car/deer accidents in other area's. 

So what area's I mostly have access to have too much hunting pressure. People are slinging arrows and bullets at anything that moves and are pressuring the deer to move onto posted properties. So where does that leave me? No deer to shoot at. 

If people would learn to leave the doe's along and adopt the four point rule (bucks must have at least 4 points on one side) in a few years we would all have some great hunting. That doesn't mean we shouldn't harvest any doe's. But wait till you have limited out on the number of bucks allowed and then concentrate on doe's. 

In early bow and muzzle loading season, if you start slinging arrows and bullets at the doe's and yearling bucks, it wont take long and you don't have a good hunting area anymore. The big bucks like to go where the doe's are and if their ain't no doe's in your area, there ain't gonna be any big bucks come to your area either. By harvesting does and small bucks in early season, you ruin your biggest chances of getting big bucks. If you pass the does up during early bow season and pass all small bucks up the whole year, in about 3 to 5 years you will enjoy some of the best buck hunting ever. But everybody who hunts in the area has to adopt this system before it will work. It only takes one fool running around shooting at everything to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

was a poor year this year here as well, still lots of corn still in the fields and lots of coyote and bear! deer are plentiful just hard too find in the forest of corn even for the predators. this year has been one of the highest recorded instances of coyote and bear predation in livestock for our area.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

This has been one of the worst seasons ever at our camp,4 deer killed out of 11 hunters.Some never saw a deer at all.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

I figure folks are hunting less too... times are tight and the licenses and tags along with everything else is up. I figure less guys are hunting now even if the DNR says otherwise. Even if ya buy the tags etc it does not mean ya are out huntin like ya used to.

I have seen plenty of deer where I go but being bow season I had been busted a few times and out of range a few time. I am hoping to see deer so I can take a decent shot this week during gun season.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Our deer population is closely tied to winter snows, lots of snow means lots of deer won't make it through the winter, and the last two winters have been tough on the deer herds. This year I saw three deer from my stand and killed two of them; my friend just a few miles away always takes one with a gun, and one with a bow; this year he took none. Some of my sons-in-laws folk are great hunters of deer and they took not a one, and saw as many from their stands. My ex-son-inlaw, a long time poacher of the first order, a fellow who generally takes upwards of 20 deer a season, took but 6 this season thus far. (In fairness to skill of other hunters, ex-son-inlaw only shoots deer out his trunk window, and many of them at night.)

If this winter be hard and with heavy snows, we, locally, could very well see a limit of one buck per person per year, no antlerless tags at all, as it was just a few years ago after a very hard winter.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Location, location, location! For opening weekend, buck harvest was only 3,000 behind 2008 with foggy conditions to begin both days around here. Too early to tell overall but I noted some zones which were a plus over last year. 

Best place in the state seems to have been any road. Latest figures I saw were over 16,000 deer and 10 people killed in collisions this year. My city alone had already recorded 12 car-kills as of the first week of August and I know of at least 2 since.

Martin


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

the conservation officials (dnr here dont know what yours is called) 
issue far more tags then they expect to be filled, and they dont take in to account the poachers, those that dont buy tags or reuse tags or even use someone elses tags. not all hunters will be successfull but some are far more successfull then many, know a guy that will tag as many bucks as he can in a year, here we are can only tag two, first one can be 3" spike or better second has to be 4 points on one side. I know hes tagged at least eight in a year (his tags,wifes,and inlaws) how many guys are there like that? 
last year our dnr banned baiting, reason cwd prevention can you say "BS" more tags would be filled with bait piles. so if you expect most hunters to be succesfull you would have to issue less licenses cutting into revenues but if you figure only a small percentage will be well you can issue as many as you like with out worring about depleating numbers to dangerous proportions.
another reason for some of the other rules,thier gambling you wont get one and your gambling you will! 

the other problem is browsing areas are becomeing over grown and there is less natural feed for them,loggging in this state created a niche for the herd but when trees are not marketable they are not cut so theres lots of areas that where perfect browse that are now scrub woods wich offer little feed for many of the wild critters.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here deer are very plentiful...saw something funny a few months back (some comedian was on at my in-laws home---we don't watch tv around here as we HAVE NO TIME for that)...Sorry, can't give the funny version, so...

Hunters talking
One complains to the other he has been hunting for days and can't seem to find one
The other tells him how dumb he is being since he finds it so easy...
All it takes is a pair of headlights strapped onto your forehead and a horn to squeeze and those deer will come running to YOU!

Here? Easy to find bucks or does. Since the properties that meet ours are all acreage (one is 20 acres of forest), we have a nice population of them. Each time DH has snagged one, it was right here on our property (we have 5 acres of forest and they cross that to get to the creek and also to where they are fed by OTHER neighbors (not us). Yep, here you can get apple fed venison---good stuff!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in southeastern Michigan there is a two buck rule also. One has to have at least 4 points on one side and can be the first one, the next can be a spike with a 3 inch antler on one side.

Doe permits are sold over the counter in this area I do know but how many you can buy I do not know about cause I don't buy them myself.

This year the harvest is down. The DNR announced before the season harvest would be low due to the amount of corn still standing in the feilds. I seen less deer this year compaired to last but the corn was across the road and still standing this year.

Also with the morning temps being iin the low to mid 40F range hunters were not getting cold and moving around to warm up and kicking up deer. With the high temps and the deer with winter coats they didn't want to move around much either. You would see more deer on the colder froster mornings.

We also have coyutes that only a few of us hunt to keep the population down. Many people in this area do not even believe we have them till they see one then they want us to come get rid of them. A lot of fawns are lost due to them.

At our UPPER deer camp where we have not hunted the last two years has been a no doe area as long as I can remember. DNR made it a 3 point to a side only area last year. The rule is a hard one to figure out and keep track of.


 Al


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Coyotes are becoming a real problem here. To the point that I think you should have to bring in a coyote to get a deer tag.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

alley the doe tag limit is five , all public or all private cobonation of the two but five is the cap, so with our combo tag thats a total of seven you can bag.

this year they also have it to where your doe tag can be for the entire zone at least down here in zone3, rather then per county. private land tags are only good for that dmu they where bought for.

I think the dnr raised the doe tags, and removed the county restrictions as well as allow crossbows all season instead of just rifle season because the baiting ban put a hit on license sales. dont have numbers to back that up and I know lots of people are still baiting, their where piles of bait for sale all down the main drag from me, I dont think that they where buying it feed the squirels.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Although baiting was baned in the lower it is still legal in the UPPER. there was no law passed againest selling bait either so it is out there. The sellers are not required to ask what it is being used for either.
It is a healthy fine if caught the way I see it at $500.00 for the first time caught and I am told $500.00 added on each time caught after that.

I got this picture the third day of the season. Yes I let him walk as well as an 8 point with really short tines.











As for bring in a youte to get a deer tag would be a lot less persons in the woods. Shoot they can't even get a deer with out a bait pile so how would they get a smart youte? Youtes are a lot smarter than a deer I will tell you that.


 Al


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Our neighbors hunt the surrounding combined 175 acres and not one deer was taken. Usually hear the gunshots all around, but this year was a scarce one for the sound.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Around here, the deer are getting "blue tongue disease" a lot, so I imagine that has decimated some areas. Another thing is our extremely wet fall. The crops still aren't all out, so most deer are still hanging out in/near the cornfields. Why go to the woods when the kitchen is still open?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Gregg Alexander said:


> 1.6 million is the count here in Alabama, come on down and shot some


Yep, and the ones I've wanted to shoot have gone nocturnal or else hiding in a hole in the ground. One week they're there, and as soon as the first day arrives, they disappear. Oh well, the rut is the last three weeks of January so I know they will come back around.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Haggis said:


> Our deer population is closely tied to winter snows, lots of snow means lots of deer won't make it through the winter, and the last two winters have been tough on the deer herds.


similar situation up north here with a lower deer population than the previous few years when we had less severe winter conditions with less than average snow levels. The MNR monitors conditions around March that will determine the strength of deer herds to endure the snow depth and crusts forming that really are killers of deer at that time. Melting and crust formation on deep snow is really bad since the deer can't as easily avoid predation. Also if the deer herd up more isolated in concentrated cedar feeding areas can become unable to reach branches and without much ground forage will also add to starvation rates. Thus, like in 95 and 96 when we had two severe winters in a row with late deep snow levels and harsh crust formations in early spring was when the populations crashed that didn't recover for at least 5 years when less severe conditions facilitated their rebound. So, it's going to determine this year whether our populations are headed again for a crash if this will be a second severe winter in a row.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

My two cents, for what it's worth. The wolves aren't killing that many deer (elk, moose) that it would make a dent in harvest. They are just making them harder for humans to find and hunt. I mean, realistically, how many deer could a handful of wolves kill? I saw plenty of deer this year in an area with an active wolf pack. Just no shots, the deer were extremely skittish. I don't mind the wolves. Kinda like 'em.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I haven't been seeing as many deer as usual either and to this day, still haven't harvested anything yet. I think the reason is cause they say the deer count is too high and they have opened up doe shooting to every day of the muzzleloading and gun season.
> 
> Which is a stupid law if you ask for my opinion. Where deer are the most plentiful and causing such havoc with cars is usually in area's that are posted "No Hunting" or "No Trespassing". You get into area's where hunters can hunt, is usually a small area and shooting all the does there isn't going to solve the car/deer accidents in other area's.
> 
> ...


Worth printing out and tacking up on the wall...Amen! Preach on, Brother!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

We all need to head to Tarboro NC:viking: http://www.wxii12.com/news/21796540/detail.html COME ON DOWN! lol eb PS---But as Oldcountryboy said,probably every street is posted.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We have also had a very wet fall. There are still beans and corn in the fields. With all that standing corn - there is plenty of cover for the deer to hide. The second day of our season was very cold and rainy which kept some hunters out of the woods. Our harvest was the lowest in about 10 years.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Remember Tallpines here in Wisconsin the DNR has tried to reduce the population of deer for several years. The earn a buck program has reduce the doe population along with the pre and after traditional hunt doe (antlerless) seasons. The impact of the desease season in the southern part of the state also has had major impact on the breeding stock of deer. I agree with you about the impact of wolves and bear in the northern parts of our state. I truley feel that the population dynamics parralled the car kills this year done about 25% from last year and 34% from two years ago. Trapper


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Gun season came in here Nov 20, between my wife and me and local hunter we have taken 7 deer already. Gun season goes out Jan 31. 3 buck limit and all the does you want. In good yrs we will put in the freezer around 18 deer. In the last 5 yrs we have taken 47 deer both does and bucks on my property
Got to love it!!!!!!!!!!
One taken last yr










One taken this yr










Rut is starting here in my part of the state now. From pictures off the game camera for the last 4 yrs about 90% of the fawns are born last of june to first 2 weeks of july

This is one slick deer can catch him on camera but not during gun season


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The WI DNR isn't in the business of assuring "a chicken in every pot". They are in it to prevent a return to what it was barely 50 years ago. In the 1950s it was news if one even saw tracks. The year when I shot my first deer, 1955, there were 12 deer registered in Dane County but evidence of a possible 13th. Yesterday's snow tells me that this latest season didn't do a thing to solve our deer problems. Tracks today show that they are still wondering where the garden went after it having been plowed the 23rd.

Martin


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Wife's doe opeing day 2009 hanging wt was 102 pounds 










Here is a little basket 6 point I took on opening day


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

No shortage of deer here.

What there have been is a shortage of days without significant wind.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

tallpines said:


> The DNR has our area listed as a HIGH deer population and has made almost unlimited tags available.
> 
> How about your area?
> Are your hunters having success?


The unlimited tag thingie, and a free for all on doe hunting, might just be the problem.

The experts from Austin took over our local hunting laws about fifteen years ago. They decided we were overpopulated (although, when pushed, they couldn't really point out one single instance where a deer had starved, or where a single 'browse line' existed) and we should eliminate the doe population. Well, "Big Time first time hunters" discovered that they could kill deer..... doe deer anyway... (previously they were restricted to night hunting bucks)... and they did just that, slaughter them. Then they realized they could get their spouses, mothers, cousins, to tag their deer, and they really went to town then. On fat tub, that couldn't walk a 1/4 mile if a grizzly was after him, got 8 by his self.

Where we use to could see dozens of deer in a day on our 10K acre lease, easily, now if you see one or two a day you think it's marvelous.

Hunting's been terrible this year... our local river had 95% of the local area under 8' of water.

I've got my deer, but I had to hunt on my own land... I usually hunt the lease, and if hunting is terrible, I hunt my own. This year, I had to hunt my own, or not hunt at all.......


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

The harvest among the honest guys has been slowly dwindling around here for the past few years, significantly this year. Lots of shooting after dark all year round and city folks baiting (illegal).


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Supposedly Michigan and Minnesota were both down 10% or more from last year but haven't heard any complaints from those hunters. 

Martin


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

texican said:


> The unlimited tag thingie, and a free for all on doe hunting, might just be the problem.
> 
> The experts from Austin took over our local hunting laws about fifteen years ago. They decided we were overpopulated (although, when pushed, they couldn't really point out one single instance where a deer had starved, or where a single 'browse line' existed) and we should eliminate the doe population. Well, "Big Time first time hunters" discovered that they could kill deer..... doe deer anyway... (previously they were restricted to night hunting bucks)... and they did just that, slaughter them. Then they realized they could get their spouses, mothers, cousins, to tag their deer, and they really went to town then. On fat tub, that couldn't walk a 1/4 mile if a grizzly was after him, got 8 by his self.
> 
> .......


Exactly! That's whats going on around here. There killing the does and yearling bucks left and right everywhere. It's making the hunting terrible if you ask me. They're even taking them with high powered rifles during bow and black powder season. Illegally that is! Doesn't seem the gamewardens can do anything about it. There is only 2 wardens per county and that aint near enough for all the illegal hunting activities going on. With so many deer around, I've never seen the hunting so bad.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Exactly! That's whats going on around here. There killing the does and yearling bucks left and right everywhere. It's making the hunting terrible if you ask me. They're even taking them with high powered rifles during bow and black powder season. Illegally that is! Doesn't seem the gamewardens can do anything about it. There is only 2 wardens per county and that aint near enough for all the illegal hunting activities going on. With so many deer around, I've never seen the hunting so bad.


 I agree,they should not shoot every deer they see.They are killing small bucks to and that ain't good.Around here,I remember when there were no deer,reason being for years folks shot every deer they saw.In the late fifties they trapped and released deer to restock this area.Today there are deer everywhere.For the next two weeks, I will try to kill at least four MATURE does.
I won't shoot one,till I'm seeing the doe with last years yearlings or this past springs fawns.That way I'm sure of the deer being the mature doe.We must take some out, because they are eating peoples crops and gardens.I just hope other hunters will not shoot just any deer they see.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan's harvest during regular fire arm season is down a bunch. 39% less deer were taken across the big mac bridge than last year alone.
Lots of people bitching about all the doe permints. One guy I know was spouting off and I asked where he could be allowed to do that since 3 years ago he alone shot 12 does himself. Ifin ya think the doe hunting is hurting the seasons in the future then don't be shooting them now.

Now I will say I drove from Lower Michigan last friday to Altoona Wisconsin. I go thru Michigans UPPER to Merriel Wisconsin 51 to Wasuan across 29. Lots of road kills in michigans lower till I got to Bay City Mi then no dead or alive deer seen again till I got to Wolverine MI then I seen dead deer till I got to Marrienate WI. Not another deer seen all across Wisconsn dead or alive. Lots in the east side of wisconsin looked like it would be good deer country too.

 Al


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I blame the auto insurance company's. They pressure the states to lower populations to cut down on claims from car accidents involving deer.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

alleyyooper ------

Next time you travel Hwy 29 from Altoona to Wausau slow down and yell "hey" as you pass by!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

On ths last trip I yelled in Cadat with out any results. A couple years ago I was yelling in Throp with out much happening either. I seem to have better luck yelling in Merrel, Plus I sort of like the place, but Mcdonalds is always to packed to grab a quick sandwich and be on your way.

Went to a swim meet in Chippew Falls with the grand deaughter Saturday. She did well.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH sure blame it on the Auto insurance companys. They give bounas to all there bounty hunting employees who can kill over 100 deer a week.

If the hunters don't buy and put kill tags on all the does then the herd thrives as long as there is food and cover.
But if the hunters buy the tags and kill a bunch of does the herd dewindles and the auto insurance companys have nothing to do with it.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no i blame my self and all the rest who took doe tags we listened to the dnr saying how many deer there were and how we needed to lower the population , got great weather for a few seasons and did very well and still they said , thats good but were going to have mass CWD spread if we don't reduce numbers further 

you know we didn't like earn a buck thought it was wrong to perswade a guy who really didn't want a doe to shoot one to get a buck , and they made us feel like we were doing our civic duty to help them with the numbers and we enjoyed the meat.
next thing you know a few years have gone by you have more kids , less money and your eating 4 deer a year to keep up with groceries.
but the numbers arn't adding up where i hunt were not to bad yet but no where near what they say the numbers are. were i live i do have freinds who have decided to not hunt they see a few deer in the middle of summer eating in there garden but not even bad enought to put up a fence and come season they don't see any 

i won't argue there are pockets of deer here and there but we are basically to the point that what will get hunted is been hunted thougholy enought to signifigantly reduce population and the areas that they say have way to many deer arn't accessable do to population, ownership, or some other sort of restriction on the area. and it is time to go in an make studies to deturmine what the population really is with a real count then decide what the area can sustanably hold and issue tags accordingly 

however in the intrest of not spending to much money i think if each tag in the areas that currently have earn a buck was just a either or and one with farmers or land owners who apply for crop damage tags gettting tags that they can have any hunter who has passed hunters saftey or doesn't need to because of age or military training and is a citizen of the state of wis can fill. thinks would take care of them selves in time.

you know that billion dollars or whatever they say it is that the state buissinesses makes on deer hunting , i am a very very small part of that , i get a box of shells , and a license each year ,an extra tank of gas to drive and stay with relatives , and maybe a few snacks to bring with i'm still wearing the same coat i got for christmas when i was 14 and carrying the same gun that i baught when i was 14.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I gotta go, but I'll try to remember to come back to this thread.

The deer harvest around here was AWFUL. Used to be on opening day, it sounded like a war. This year, nothing.

BBL....maybe. Got a good memory, but my recall stinks!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Saw far less deer than usual this year. I only hunt bow and never got in a shot as the few I saw were running like their tails were on fire. Lots of poaching this year. Hearing gun shots when it's so dark you can't see your hand in front of your face. Also hearing lots of shooting before the season & during archery only season. Local law enforcement busted a few of these out of season hunters a few years back right in front of my place. Archery ended yesterday so we'll see if it continues. 

Watched the small herd of does that frequents the orchards last night. All five were still there. Kind of surprised. Thought one or two might have been knocked down. Lots of coyote tracks in the fields. Thinking, like others said, that might be one of the reasons for such a bad year. Hunting friends who consistently put venison in the freezer year after year struck out this year too saying you can't shoot what's not there.

On the upside, more turkeys in the area than I have fingers or toes. Had 20+ walk by me on more than one occasion. One of the perks of only hunting bow with good camo as they don't catch on that you are there unless you move or make noise. Lots of squirrels too. There still in season so I'll be warming up the slow cooker after the holidays.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

texican said:


> On[e] fat tub, that couldn't walk a 1/4 mile if a grizzly was after him, got 8 by his self.


I've seen this fellow, or some of his kin on TV hunting shows, and if I'm not mistaken, (I'm not), they prefer to refer to themselves as (I am quoting them) "wilderness athletes".


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"wilderness athletes". * I know that kind! trying to bow hunt on a narrow strip of woods 15ft. x 120ft. Don't ask the neighbours *permission* to tresspass to recover game *You must have in Michigan.* Can't skin a deer properly nor butcher it all out. Dump the poorly buchered carass in the woods rather than disposeing of it in a land fill per Michigan law. Is really lost today with the ban on baiting in Lower Michigan now.

Yup real wilderness athletes, Not hunters nor sportspersons.

 Al


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Alley its not just permission isnt it written permission?


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

The Wisconsin deer harvest in 2008 was down 24% from 2007. 2009 is down 28% from 2008.

We have a 9 day gun season. The DNR has been pushing very hard to make it a 16 day season, and about 11 other special hunts.

Well people yelled and it has worked. The DNR has pulled its 2010 recommendations for further review. 

Need to let the does bounce back and bit, and when it comes to bucks, if you can not brag about it, let it pass is our rule.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Deer have all moved to the city suburbs. We were plagued with 8 doe all summer in the gardens. Never more than 2 or 3 each night but I recognized 8 individuals. One of the aldermen in that ward couldn't believe that there were more than 3 since that's all he ever saw. Therefore he voted down a 7' high, 1,600' total length fence even if the garden committee funded it. Hunting just outside the city limits didn't do any good. All 8 were together last night in a bean field. That means that we'll have at least 16 to contend with next year until their fawns get killed by cars.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think Michigans law was changed back a few years ago to say just permission. 
I know a few land owners in my area that allowed hunting by outsiders untill the written permission thing came out.
I know we stopped allowing any one to hunt when we had to sign a permission slip. Opens you up to sueing big time with no proctection, Well You did sign the permission slip after all.

You can check for sure at midnr.org


 Al


----------

